# Worried, 4 month old pup with 'lump' on back



## Addie's Mom (Jul 18, 2012)

Addie has a lump (not sure how else to describe) on her back near her shoulders. I just felt it while petting her. It *seems* to be in the same area that she got her last shots on Monday (the last of her puppy shots, and also Rabies shot.) Could it be from the shots? I just wanted to hear what you all had to say before I call the vet.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Exactly what it is. My dogs have always gotten big lumps at the injection site of their shots. Usually goes away in a couple weeks.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It could be and probably is nothing. My Tess has a little lump in that area (but she's much older) that is just a plugged sebaceous oil glad. Vet wants to leave it alone. 

Be sure to call vet though. Probably nothing... Hope so! 

Your baby is very cute.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Most likely that is what it is, yes. The same thing happened to Jackson after his puppy shots too! It will go away soon, with time, but if you are concerned I'm sure a quick vet visit can alleviate your fears.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby had the same thing after her last set of shots. I didn't know & took her to the vet & she confirmed it was from the Rabies.


----------



## Addie's Mom (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies! I'm so relieved. Of course, I'll make a quick call to the vet just to be sure.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Doesn't hurt to call! I know I freaked out when Tucker was a puppy. I thought he had a tumor haha.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, from the injection. Our experience also.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That happens pretty often after they get vaccinations.

I don't know about a pup so young taking Benedryl, but ask your vet if that would help her. Mine recommends it for my dogs who are all adults.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The rabies vac we use will sometimes cause a lump that shows up within two weeks and is gone one month later...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had the same scare as you and the others have had after vaccinations. Keep an eye on it but I'm sure it will go away.


----------



## Addie's Mom (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if it causes discomfort? Seems like it would...


----------

